# Prints on foam board?



## rdzmzda (Mar 22, 2010)

Ok I have seen prints on foam board that way they are raised, but I dont know where I can find these. Anyone that can point me in the right direction or if there is a specific name. Thanks


----------



## rufus5150 (Mar 22, 2010)

Stand-outs? on like gatorfoam? 

Mpix.com - Standouts

Mpix/Mpix Pro/Millers all have them, so does WHCC.


----------



## rdzmzda (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes thank you sit was not searching correctly for it


----------

